

23andMe's new price: $0*   - checkoutmygenes
http://www.23andme.com/
*+$9/month
======
deepster
*$108 actually. ($9 x 12 months)

~~~
spking
(+ $14.95 Shipping and Handling) = $122.95

~~~
c1sc0
And add another 100 or so if you're outside the US for shipping. yikes!

------
dmazin
I've been waiting for this day (when 23andme costs about $100 again) for a
year. Woohoo!

------
AndyNemmity
Does it do Hunningtons Disease?

~~~
nomad_man
I've got my results in January,

this is what it does so far:

Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm

Age-related Macular Degeneration

Alcohol Dependence

Alopecia Areata

Ankylosing Spondylitis

Asthma

Atopic Dermatitis

Atrial Fibrillation: Preliminary Research

Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder

Back Pain

Basal Cell Carcinoma

Behçet's Disease

Bipolar Disorder: Preliminary Research

Bladder Cancer

Brain Aneurysm

Breast Cancer

Breast Cancer Risk Modifiers

Celiac Disease: Preliminary Research

Chronic Kidney Disease

Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia

Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD)

Cleft Lip and Cleft Palate

Cluster Headaches

Colorectal Cancer

Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease

Crohn's Disease

Developmental Dyslexia

Endometriosis

Esophageal Cancer: Preliminary Research

Esophageal Squamous Cell Carcinoma (ESCC)

Essential Tremor

Exfoliation Glaucoma

Follicular Lymphoma

Gallstones

Generalized Vitiligo

Gestational Diabetes

Gestational Diabetes

Gout

Hashimoto's Thyroiditis

Heart Attack

High Blood Pressure (Hypertension)

Hodgkin Lymphoma

Hypertriglyceridemia

Intrahepatic Cholestasis of Pregnancy

Keloid

Kidney Disease

Kidney Stones

Larynx Cancer

Lou Gehrig's Disease (ALS)

Lung Cancer

Lupus (Systemic Lupus Erythematosus)

Male Infertility

Melanoma

Multiple Sclerosis

Narcolepsy

Nasopharyngeal Carcinoma Neural Tube Defects

Neuroblastoma

Nicotine Dependence

Nonalcoholic Fatty Liver Disease

Obesity

Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder

Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder

Oral and Throat Cancer

Osteoarthritis

Otosclerosis

Paget's Disease of Bone

Parkinson's Disease

Peripheral Arterial Disease

Placental Abruption

Polycystic Ovary Syndrome

Preeclampsia

Primary Biliary Cirrhosis

Progressive Supranuclear Palsy

Prostate Cancer

Psoriasis

Restless Legs Syndrome

Rheumatoid Arthritis

Schizophrenia

Scleroderma (Limited Cutaneous Type)

Selective IgA Deficiency

Sjögren's Syndrome

Squamous Cell Carcinoma

Stomach Cancer (Gastric Cardia Adenocarcinoma)

Stomach Cancer: Preliminary Research

Stroke

Tardive Dyskinesia

Thyroid Cancer

Tourette's Syndrome

Type 1 Diabetes

Type 2 Diabetes

Ulcerative Colitis

Uterine Fibroids

Venous Thromboembolism

